# Tiff bliair renovation



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Started my Reno about a month ago but with working late and weather It's took me longer than expected. I'm located in South Georgia, and I am using Tiff Blair centipede. Thanks for reading I'll try to keep it updated as much as possible.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

1st round of round up


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

After watering I have a lot of new weeds. Guess I'll have to spray round up again


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Defiantly going to have to bring some top soil in.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Soil test results and seed recommendations from Uga extension office 20 lbs of carpet grass and 8 lbs of tiff Blair


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rented a tractor and did some box blading, and seeded. It's not perfect but I'm no professional


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

I've never seen a centipede renovation! I'm excited to follow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome fellow South Georgian


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Are you going to do anything to correct your soils PH? Not sure how centerpede does in soil that acidic.
But looks nice so far


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Are you going to do anything to correct your soils PH? Not sure how centerpede does in soil that acidic.
> But looks nice so far


Centipede likes acidic soil. Once established. It should do fine where it's at.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

According the the extension office the centipede should do well, since it prefers acidic soil. It's. Been a week today since ive put the seed down, no germination as of now but The bag says anywhere from 14-45. Days. What do I do about the weeds that have came up as of now? Let them be or clip them down with a weed eater?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I've never seen a centipede renovation! I'm excited to follow, thanks for sharing.


+1, I think that makes you the local centipede expert. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mattblack15 said:


> According the the extension office the centipede should do well, since it prefers acidic soil. It's. Been a week today since ive put the seed down, no germination as of now but The bag says anywhere from 14-45. Days. What do I do about the weeds that have came up as of now? Let them be or clip them down with a weed eater?


Weed invasion has to be the most frustrating part of seeding a warm season grass.

Best thing you can do is hand pull them for now. Centipede will be hard pressed to fill in by the end of the season, so get used to the weeds this year. You can start a good PreM program once the grass gets to stretching its leg out a bit.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have almost 2 acres in total so by hand isn't really an option. I was going to just let them grow and start my pre/post weed control next year. I just didn't want to loose seed due to competing with the weeds.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Getting a little germination here and there today, it's been 2 weeks So far.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

In the bare areas I know I'm going to have some, should I over seed this fall so the seeds can germinate in the spring or apply a pre emergent and let what I have spread?


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks good! If you're getting the amount of rain that we've been getting, you'll be up to mow that lawn in no time. The good thing is that the weeds that have come up look like you'll easily be able to eradicate them with your first treatment.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Well I bought a new toy today gravely zt HD 60


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mattblack15 said:


> Well I bought a new toy today gravely zt HD 60


Nice! Looks like Mother Nature decided to give your new toy a fresh wash :lol: I'm curious, what's the photo of the dirt in the mason jar for?


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah it got a little at on the way home lol umm it's a soil composition test I think is what someone told me on another forum. You go around your lawn and take some soil samples mix them all together and you can measure the amount of sand, clay and organic matter? or something. I'll see if can find exactly what it is again


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Gave the lawn it's first hair cut today.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mostly weeds but they look good mowed.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Well it's been a year now thought I'd update with some pictures still filling in most of my seed cam up but there is still some bare areas but it's getting there!


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks good Matt! :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks good to me too.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

wow....looks like you patiently got it 'dialed in'.


----------



## Mattblack15 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks guys it really shocked me how much it's changed. It has weeds but I'm starting to read up more on what I need to spray.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

That lawn looks good man! Awesome job on the centipede Reno.


----------

